# Veterans Funeral



## StillLearning (May 29, 2022)

Trying to figure out if I should have a military funeral ceremony for my husband who is terminal. He is being cremated and ashes blown to wind. He doesn’t care what I do and neither do our 2 adult children. I’m thinking that a military ceremony will be something my grandchildren will remember. Opinions?


----------



## Pepper (May 29, 2022)

How old are your grandchildren?  PS I like the ashes to the wind idea.


----------



## Alligatorob (May 29, 2022)

StillLearning said:


> I’m thinking that a military ceremony will be something my grandchildren will remember.


Sounds like a good reason to me.

Sorry you are having to do this!


----------



## bowmore (May 29, 2022)

There are volunteers who will put on a military funeral. Contact American Legion, VFW, CAP, or just google it. We thank him for his service, and our hearts go out to you.
Both my wife and I have lost our spouses.


----------



## Geezerette (May 29, 2022)

So sorry to read of your husband’s condition.  I agree with bowmore’s idea of contacting a veterans organization if you are considering a military farewell. Are there any other close friends or relatives who might want to participate? 
Many years ago my father who was a vet occasionally participated in vet organization funeral services, especially if he was acquainted with the deceased. He said it gave him a sense of satisfaction to know that everything that could be done was. And he received  the same farewell.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 3, 2022)

Before you settle on a military funeral, you should get an idea of what that actually means in your area. It might be an elderly gentleman with a flag, who plays a tape of "Taps".


----------



## Been There (Jun 13, 2022)

Was he an Officer? If yes, by all means. Otherwise, whatever you decide will be appropriate.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 13, 2022)

I think it is a wonderful way for friends and family to honor a person that served in the military.  They are also showing respect to the spouse. All of the ones I have attended have had honor guards, a trumpet player to play taps and the presentation of the flag to the family.  

I don't know if there is any cost associated for the service.  Here the trumpet players were military or volunteers that donate their time and talent.  All of my family were buried at a National cemetary. 

I send you prayers and strength.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2022)

StillLearning said:


> Trying to figure out if I should have a military funeral ceremony for my husband who is terminal. He is being cremated and ashes blown to wind. He doesn’t care what I do and neither do our 2 adult children. I’m thinking that a military ceremony will be something my grandchildren will remember. Opinions?


So sorry to read of your husband's condition. Bless him for his service. I think a military funeral would be appropriate and a nice way to honor him. I'm sure it will make a lasting impression on your grandchildren.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 13, 2022)

I agree that a military funeral sounds like a wonderful idea.

However, since you and the children do not care, if this would be a financial burden on you, then you might opt for something less expensive.

I don't know...maybe there are ways to get a military service that isn't expensive.

Just saying, that if it is expensive...you know, don't forget to take care of yourself and your own needs.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 13, 2022)

Been There said:


> Was he an Officer? If yes, by all means. Otherwise, whatever you decide will be appropriate.


He does not have to have been an officer. National cemeteries treat enlisted and officers the same and the ceremonies are always done with great respect. My vote as a retired officer would be to take advantage of this even  he were to go into a regular civilian cemetery.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 13, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> I agree that a military funeral sounds like a wonderful idea.
> 
> However, since you and the children do not care, if this would be a financial burden on you, then you might opt for something less expensive.
> 
> ...


It will not be expensive.


----------



## Been There (Jun 15, 2022)

Pecos said:


> He does not have to have been an officer. National cemeteries treat enlisted and officers the same and the ceremonies are always done with great respect. My vote as a retired officer would be to take advantage of this even  he were to go into a regular civilian cemetery.


I guess I should have been more specific. If he was an officer, he is deserving of a military funeral, that doesn’t mean he was more important or more highly regarded. I have known many officers that have died and had already pre planned for their funeral with full military honors, including the riderless horse. I’m talking about officers that were O-6 or above.

I agree that even if the veteran is being buried in a civilian cemetery, he should be honored with at least a color guard and the playing of taps. The presentation of the flag that draped the casket to the family is also a nice touch. Check with the VFW.


----------



## Moon Rat (Jun 24, 2022)

Your husband and children don't care? I don't want to come off sounding judgmental and I can only speak for myself, but for those of us that served, it's an honor bestowed on us by our fellow service member as we are laid to rest or sent off into the wind. I guess maybe I am old fashioned thinking that families should care as to whether the deceased service member is duly honored or not.


----------

